# Take the indigo child test + list your type



## Beautiful Stranger (Mar 18, 2015)

Interesting..


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Lightworker but I'm confused as hell.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Indigo Child and (maybe?) ESFP
sounds ok


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

It told me I was an indigo child and I'm ESFJ


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this basically an "Am I a special snowflake" test?


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

Lightworker
INFP


----------



## Moonlit Artist (Mar 11, 2015)

Much like everyone else, I got Lightworker (ENFP). 

This is a weird test. I'm not really sure what Indigo Children are to begin with...


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Lightworker ENFJ, the questions were a bit stupid (some of them) because they asked multiple questions , which some i said yes to and no in the same question...and some where just contradicting them-self :3 ... no idea what this indigo children thing is bout to explore the site


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

I didn't read the whole thread, but are the only results Indigo Children and Lightworkers? Can I be Hedonist instead? :tongue:


----------



## llcooltay (Mar 18, 2015)

Also a lightworker and ENFJ.... why are we all lightworkers? Is this some kind of crazy coincidence? Or is it lightworker fate...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFP.

According to a medium I saw, I'm a crystal child.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Haven't taken it yet, but read the Information page.

Honestly... If someone legitimately said that they sapped electrical energy around them, they are probably pretty high up on the schizophrenia scale.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

uh. well, I'm an ISFP, I have no idea what an Indigo Child is, but I'm in the early stages of being one, apparently. 
I don't really buy any of this, sorry guys. The test itself didn't make much sense. For instance, I'm uncooperative, but I'm not quirky or mysterious, and yet to answer the question accurately is to be grouped with people that are quirky and mysterious.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Haven't taken it yet, but read the Information page.
> 
> Honestly... If someone legitimately said that they sapped electrical energy around them, they are probably pretty high up on the schizophrenia scale.


laughed irl when i read this thanks for making my day


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Teal said:


> laughed irl when i read this thanks for making my day


Hahaha. Np.

Half of my light bulbs in my bathroom stopped working after several years the other day. My inner indigo must be awakening!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Just pick the answer you think sounds like it would fit into a supernatural medium theme and there you go! Not a lightworker.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

im so confused what is this indigo children thing about i checked out the site it looks like a cult? :3 lol


----------



## dielittlehero (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I'm INFP and a lightworker, apparently. This is the most nonsensical theory I've heard in all my life, and I say it as someone who's been approached by weird people telling me that I'm an indigo child. What can I say, I was a pretentious and arrogant kid, so I guess I filled the special snowflake requirement for them? 

In a way, I'm really worried about people who believe this. Especially since it appears that it's a mentality sold to parents, telling them that their children are special and that when they grow up they won't be a solider for the new world or whatever. I can just imagine some hippie parents in denial about their child needing some kind of medication and saying that it's because they're an indigo/rainbow/crystal child. 

Also, what is the difference between all these things? The website only says that they're a community interested more about where they're equals rather than where they differ. 

[deep sigh]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

What the fuck is an indigo child?
I don't understand whats going on, does anyone know what an Indigo child is? This is so confusing, I got a light worker and I don't know what the hell that is. 
"Indigos are the Ninjas or Samurai or Navy Seals of the Lightworkers." 
What? I don't understand. Please, I'm confused as fuck as to what that means, someone decipher the gibberish on that page.


----------



## nu4nce (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm an ENFP/INFP. And apparently and 'indigo child"-whatever that means. Here is my exact result: 
_"Interestingly, Indigo Children and non-Indigos that are consciously aware seem to answer many of these questions similarly. Only you can know for certain if the Indigo label is right for you or not. However, considering you relate to the majority of characteristics common to Indigo Children, it’s probably worth your consideration.

The benefit of acknowledging this label, if it’s truly meant for you, is to understand yourself better and find resources to help you live in a successful manner. Indigo Children are sensitive in many ways.

Understanding these sensitivities is how we thrive. Most of the systems that make up daily life at this time are difficult for Indigo Children to succeed within. Learning how to find or create other systems that work for you can make a huge difference in your quality of life.

People all over the world relate to this label and share similar successes and struggles. Ideally, the more you discover yourself and your life’s purpose, the more labels you will collect along the way until eventually you may transcend the need for labels altogether. Whether the Indigo Child label is for you or not, you have a community here that relates to you and supports you."_

I've been reading on this website and I don't understand what it means!? I don't think I buy into any of it though.


----------

